# Sunday Watch



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Today I shall be mostly wearing a Poljot Sunrise alarm on Banda


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT28*


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

O&W M6 today










Regards,

Graham


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Vintage Foresta.......


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Today i am a Sinner

Martin


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Something orange today.....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Started off with a Seiko chrono


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sub 300T Re-issue today.

Alasdair


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alas said:


> Sub 300T Re-issue today.
> 
> Alasdair


that is stunning alstair....


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This one today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Sunday is Monster day










paul


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT GMT:



















Cheers


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Litle golden Certina here:










Have a nice sunday

S!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok guys you win, I give up.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

"strang_2 plobullet" for me today. Been wearing it all week


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok guys you win, I give up.


Nah- quoll hasn't posted a pic of his Fortis - Yet.

Then I give up...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well sticking to the traditional old watch Sunday, going with the 6105


















BTW Love the Foresta Salmonia, especially the DOME


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I swapped my speedy from strap to bracelet...suits it much better, I think










(shame about the reflections, though)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

salmonia said:


> Vintage Foresta.......


That is lovely!

I'm wrist naked at the mo


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

5513 on Bond


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I am trying hard today but I think this one is on the slippery slopes.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive allways loved that one David









( Just being a teeny bit bigger would make it perfect)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Some beautiful pieces today









Today I'm wearing this old thing...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Orange Vintage O&W Diver










Cheers

Mark


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Just for Mach:

*'66 Zenith cal.40T in 9ct.*










(but I may slip the Fortis on later














)


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

quoll said:


> Just for Mach:
> 
> *'66 Zenith cal.40T in 9ct.*
> 
> ...


You just keep That gorgeous Zenith six-eater on quoll.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Ahh... that 5513 is looking more impressive every time I see it - simply a stunning timepiece!

Going slightly vintage today with this kinda orange divers Timex


















Have a good race today folks - I'm hoping for Hamilton, and maybe Button can finally score a point or two.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

It is Sunday after all. Swapped to this now.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Lazy Sunday afternoon....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Well sticking to the traditional old watch Sunday, going with the 6105


Good man









OK seeing as at least some have kept with the old watch for Sunday idea I`ll stop sulking and join in, with this











Vostok,`Сделано в СССР`, cal 2416 21 Jewels, c1970`s/`80`s


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*Movado Kingmatic Chronograph*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Still just lazing


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for a swap, over to this...

*Восток Командирские, 17 Камней, Сделано В СССР* (Vostok _Komaderskie_, 17 Jewels, Made in USSR, c.1980s)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jasonm said:


> 5513 on Bond


Fantastic... if I live for 100 more years maybe I will be able to get one. Wait, by then they will all be in museums... damnation!

Later,

William


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Poljot

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

chris l said:


> Still just lazing


That's very nice.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> That's very nice.


Thank you; I'm very lucky... this is nice, too...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

chris l said:


> Still just lazing


Lovely Omega, after seeing your watch, I changed to this.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

quote]

Lovely Omega, after seeing your watch, I changed to this.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Right enough of sitting in the sun!!! I'm back, wearing this


















Nice Rollie Jase ( they had some like that the market we visited, should have said< i'd have got you one







)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah yes Old Sunday Watch old watch for me









Too lazy and into the beers already so both the watch and camera lay on arm! Still have not replaced the crystal on this huge 40's Cyma 18K pink, some day I service it too.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Switched to this.










Well, you don't have t wear vintage all day.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Changed to the 39 for dinner


----------



## Radishimo (Aug 19, 2007)

Still wearing my latest aquisition from Friday


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Changed to this one now - a 750T whiteshark

Alasdair


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

had this on this evening


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

quoll said:


> Switched to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever decide to flip it quoll....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I swapped over to these two earlier

*West End `Sowar`, cal.1080 21 Jewels c1960s/70s (?)*










*HMT `Jawan` W10, 17 Jewels, Made In India c1960s/70s (?)*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I swapped over to these two earlier
> 
> *West End `Sowar`, cal.1080 21 Jewels c1960s/70s (?)*
> 
> ...


where do you find them all mac???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> where do you find them all mac???


Mostly from a certain well known internet auction site


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Late again I know but yesterday I was mostly wearing this, although it's now on a RAF Nato.



















Cheers,

Gary


----------

